# Efel free standing stove



## Buck 24 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey guys. We bought our house about two years ago and it has an old Efel free standing stove in downstairs room. I used the stove the first winter we had but noticed that it needed some tlc. Upon further inspection this thing needs more then a little care. I like the classic stove and would hate to get rid of it mainly because I haven’t seen any new stoves that have a 90 degree rear exhaust for the chimney. Is anyone aware of any stoves that would plug and play for the existing setup? I’ll attach some pics of the inside of the stove and the setup. Is this stove worth having fixed? Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2019)

What model Efel? What is the height from the hearth to the top of the flue pipe?

The hearth would need to be extended for front clearance. Is the stove connected to a full liner in the chimney?


----------



## Buck 24 (Feb 15, 2019)

Not 100% sure on the model. The height from the hearth to the top of the pipe is approximately 30 inches. This stove is connected to an 8” pipe that goes through my wall and up out of the garage the full length over the roof of two stories. I’m hoping to be able to reuse the existing chimney that’s here and just find a plug and play stove that will fit. I’m wondering if I found a top cent store that just say very low to the ground or I removed the legs from one to make a 90 degree bend and go out the existing chimney.


----------



## Buck 24 (Feb 15, 2019)

Top vent stove**
Not top cent store


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 15, 2019)

Buck 24 said:


> Not 100% sure on the model. The height from the hearth to the top of the pipe is approximately 30 inches. This stove is connected to an 8” pipe that goes through my wall and up out of the garage the full length over the roof of two stories. I’m hoping to be able to reuse the existing chimney that’s here and just find a plug and play stove that will fit. I’m wondering if I found a top cent store that just say very low to the ground or I removed the legs from one to make a 90 degree bend and go out the existing chimney.


What is the distance between that chimney and the wooden wall?


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2019)

I think that is the Efel Kamina. It's a big stove. Is it right sized for the space or did it have a tendency to make you open windows to cool down?

Take a look at the Woodstock Progress Hybrid and their Ideal Steel to get some ideas for options.
www.woodstove.com

FWIW, it might not take a whole lot to raise the chimney assembly a few inches if necessary.


----------



## Buck 24 (Feb 15, 2019)

It is about 6 inches from the wall but the outside of the insulated pipe is barely warm to the touch when it’s operating. That concerned me as well when we bought the house. It’s cool enough to maintain spider webs between it and the wall year round.


----------



## Buck 24 (Feb 15, 2019)

begreen said:


> I think that is the Efel Kamina. It's a big stove. Is it right sized for the space or did it have a tendency to make you open windows to cool down?
> 
> Take a look at the Woodstock Progress Hybrid and their Ideal Steel to get some ideas for options.
> www.woodstove.com
> ...


The stove is relatively small inside I’m only able to burn approximately 16 inch logs max and only two smaller splits side by side. I have a split level home and this is on the base floor. It heated efficiently to the point where that room it’s in became unbearable to be in but the upstairs was comfortable. It’s a shame the inside is so warped and damaged I don’t feel like replacing the glass and gaskets and such is worth it on this stove simply due to the condition it’s in.


----------



## begreen (Feb 15, 2019)

The Jotul Oslo has a top of the flue collar height of 28.5" and is 6". It would need a short increaser like this 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RH4WOHO/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------

